# Tiendas Ripley y Tiendas Macy's...una coincidencia?



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eastnewark...este thread es de Macy's y Ripley...


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Enhander said:


> bah...si no es secreto k los shilenos tenemos fama de copiones...


Qué bueno que al menos un chileno lo reconozca 

Brinda con pisco Nazca y comete una rica Chilemoya (chirimoya)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...si! Y su skyline consiste de una torre AT&T...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

"Chilemoya".....que originalidad.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

poroto said:


> Esa estrellita roja es sospechosamente parecida a la que tenia el Che Guevara en la gorra...
> 
> Coincidencia? O un malèfico plan de los amigos de Shafick complotados con Macy`s para reintroducir el comunismo en nuestras vidas?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Nope, no creo, me pareces que estás alucinando demasiado.


----------

